# Twin Rivers Bassmasters Alum Creek Open



## JTD (Aug 3, 2006)

Twin Rivers Bassmasters will be holding a Alum Creek Open on October 15, 2006 tournament hours are 7:30AM to 4:00PM at the NEW Galena Ramp.
Preregistered fee is $65.00 per boat and 75.00 per boat if you register at ramp. Optional Big Bass Pot is $10.00 per boat which will be collected at registration that morning. Starting position will be determined by the date your entry is recieved. Any interested in obtaining a form for pre-registration or information please feel free to call Matt Johnson at 614-565-3474

Coffee and doughnuts will be available in the morning and pop, coffee and hotdogs in the afternoon.


----------



## JTD (Aug 3, 2006)

to the top please


----------



## 10bender24 (Nov 8, 2005)

How many teams are pre-registered.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The Twin Rivers Bass Club is a great club with alot of top knotch guys . If you can make this tournament , it would definatly be a great event for you to attend . Dress warm and let the smallies fly !


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

So far we have 20 boats pre registered. We usually get around 40-50. The weather is looking pretty good, around mid 50's partly sunny and winds out of the west. 

Last year our we paid out 5 places with first place taking $650. I think that was for 50 boats. It's a lot of fun on a great fishery and we ususally see some big smallies brought in. 

We will also be raffling off prizes and have treats, etc. We had a good turnout from this website last year and I hope to see you all out there. 

Thanks for the kind words Phil, I'll tell Rainer you said Hi.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Rainer , sure do miss the guy . Work just keeps him to busy these days .


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

I will be there. Anyway of finding out what # we are. Just curious. Its Don Ratcliff and Andy Cripple.


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

You guys are boat #5. See ya Sun. morning.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Looks like I will be there w/ partner as long as the outboard runs. I haven't started it in 10 years...


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Any results ? Sorry that I couldnt make it this year guys . That weeks vacation is costing me right now . Looks like it will be a while before the wife lets me off work !


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Dont know the details but i know 14 and some odd pounds with 7 fish won it. Big bass was a 4.7? football smallmouth. A 4.6?lb largemouth was caugh also, along with another 4lber. A few 3lbs were also brought it. As for me and my partner, we blanked. We caught 1 short fish and that was it. VERY slow day.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Well at least the fishing has picked up out at alum those are alot better numbers than alot of the tournaments have been turning out over the past month or more. I plan to hit alum around wed morning and cpl more times before Phils tournament on the 28th.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

2nd place was a little over 9lbs. A big difference. Some good fish caught, but the numbers werent there. Alot of 1 to 2 fish catches.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info FABA, that can be a very tough lake i know it is for me. You either find them or you don't out there.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

your welcome. Yes that is very true. Last year i caught a limit in the same tournament, with very similar conditions on a crome and blue rattle trap. All smallies. Not this year. They wouldnt touch it. We tried everything, with no success.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

No posting of the winners yet?


----------

